

The Open Directory Project - dan_the_welder
http://www.dmoz.org/

======
dan_the_welder
Search has "issues" I wonder if the modern electronic card catalog has a place
in the grand scheme of things.

I think search has made us lazy, I admit to typing a name into the search bar
rather than typing the URL into the location bar even for simple .com
addresses.

I have been trying to unlearn this behavior, by setting up and using bookmarks
more effectively. If for no other reason than to avoid giving Google any more
of my personal data and clogging up the internet with trivial requests.

